# SPD Latency and Test Latency whats the difference



## ducis

I not sure what the difference between SPD Latency and Test Latency is ?
here it says that it has its SPD Latency (CL) is: 5-5-5-15 but its Test Latency (CL) is: 4-4-3-8

whats the difference between these numbers?

link: http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=T800UX2GC4


----------



## Geoff

You need to fix the link.  And because I cant read the article, im going to assume that the SPD Latency is what it's rated for, but they tested it and it works at the test latency.


----------



## ducis

fixed


----------



## ducis

[-0MEGA-];682207 said:
			
		

> You need to fix the link.  And because I cant read the article, im going to assume that the SPD Latency is what it's rated for, but they tested it and it works at the test latency.



that doesnt really make sense because the test is lower then the SPD


----------



## Geoff

firsttimebuilder said:


> that doesnt really make sense because the test is lower then the SPD


With RAM timings, lower is better.


----------



## Cromewell

SPD latencies are the timings that is programmed into the SPD chip. The test latencies are the timings that the stick has been tested at. The SPD settings are 'safe,' they are set so that the RAM will post at 800MHz without boosting the voltage from the default 1.8v.


----------

